# Port Forwarding



## moloko23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
Is it possible to port forward using a modem?
Thanks,
moloko23


----------



## barhar (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

What's the make/model of the modem?


----------



## moloko23 (Feb 20, 2006)

ModelNo. DCM02 Mac;00.D0.59.D6.89.86

I think the make is UL or something or Cablecom

It says Highspeed on the front of it and its a cable modem


----------



## moloko23 (Feb 20, 2006)

i guess its model name is DCM02 and the make is Cablecom or Cablecom Highspeed


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't find much info about your modem.. To configure port forwarding with a router, you "log in" to the router. The router is usually at 192.168.1.1. Try going to http://192.168.1.1


----------



## moloko23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't have a router


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 20, 2006)

If that modem is simply a modem, then you do not need to forward any ports, because there's no routing or NAT being done within the modem.  Your computer that is connected to that modem is fully exposed to the internet already and port forwarding on the modem would be useless (and impossible).

If that modem has a built-in router, however, then port forwarding needs to be done.

Look in your System Preferences under "Network" -- does the IP address of the machine look something like either 192.168.XX.XX, or 10.XX.XX.XX, or is it some other number?  If it begins with 192... or 10... then most likely it's a router.  If not, you're connected directly to the internet and do not need to forward any ports at the modem level.


----------



## barhar (Feb 20, 2006)

Sie müssen einen Router mit Ihrem Modem benutzen, um 'port forward' zu haben.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

Translated from above with google:


> They must one rout with your modem to use, in order to have ' haven forward '


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm taking that to mean that you need to have a router in place in order to forward ports.  No router = no forwarding ports.


----------



## mauro.bieg (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the same router. I can confirm its IP is 192.168.1.1 but there is no web-interface there. The german documentation (https://www.cablecom.ch/service_content2/hispeed_supportmanual_v05_04.pdf) doesn't say anything about port-forwarding either, but my BitTorrent client (Transmission) says the ports I'm trying are closed. Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Oct 10, 2008)

Not all routers support port forwarding, especially older one. 


Looking into the docs found on the dcm02 it seems to be a modem only, so there is configuration menu as there is no need for it.

The ip-number can be anything as your provider determines the ip-number, so it can be 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x.

Check the firewall on your system as it might be blocking the ports.

Beter translation of "Sie müssen einen Router mit Ihrem Modem benutzen, um 'port forward' zu haben."

-> You must use a router with your modem to have 'port forwarding'.


Good luck, Kees


----------

